# Citylink couriers. Utterly useless. Wankers. Oh, and DHL too.



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

How useless are these tossers?

They refuse to move more than a few feet from their crappy vans when delivering, and then ring the bill and run off at high speed like naughty rat-a-tat schoolboys before you can reach the door.

Or they don't bother trying at all, and just go straight back to the depot.

And when you try and ring the cunts up to arrange another delivery date, it's engaged for a chuffing eternity (like hours).

And when you finally get through, the shitehawks stick you on hold and bombard you with an endless stream of recorded adverts telling you how good they are.

Wankers. I'll never, ever, ever use them.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

But they, and others like them, are going to be carrying an awful lot more mail in the future.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> How useless are these tossers?
> 
> They refuse to move more than a few feet from their crappy vans when delivering, and then ring the bill and run off at high speed like naughty rat-a-tat schoolboys before you can reach the door.
> 
> ...




The rates of pay per parcel delivered or attempted to be delivered are really poor. Most are self employed and can only make ends meet if they forget about tax and nat insurance. They also get blamed financially if parcels are stolen from them or from the van. Awful job really. 

No real difference between the courier companies either.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> How useless are these tossers?
> 
> They refuse to move more than a few feet from their crappy vans when delivering, and then ring the bill and run off at high speed like naughty rat-a-tat schoolboys before you can reach the door.
> 
> ...





My wife bought me a new guitar for Xmas and the wrong colour was sent by accident.Citylink arranged for someone to deliver it after normal delivery time or I wouldn't have got it until after Xmas.They sent one of their lads who lived about 30 miles from us and it was really out of his way.Thats the good story I know.All other dealings have been the same as Ed's LOL


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

Credit where's credit's due: UPS have been pretty good in my experience - they delivered earlier today with no probs).

At least they're prepared to get off their arses and live up to their "door to door" service and actually bring the package to my door and not try and leave it 9 floors away and immediately demand I come down to pick it up.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> But they, and others like them, are going to be carrying an awful lot more mail in the future.


And that sucks.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Most are self employed and can only make ends meet if they forget about tax and nat insurance.


Not sure if Citylink drivers are self-employed.
http://www.city-link.co.uk/aboutusv2/vacancies.php

But here's come more great reviews for Citylink!
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Initial_City_Link__Review_5348303
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Initial_City_Link__Review_5620859


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2007)

oh dear (((((((editor))))))))


I had an "undelivered note" from DHL last month.  I rang them 30 times over several days and each time the phone rang out.  I emailed them 3 times but got no replies.  When I did eventually get through I had to wait in between 8am and 4pm for the parcel.  I always make a point of never ordering anything that uses a delivery company because it generally ends in tears - but this one slipped through...   Between that shower of shites and the post office it truely is awful...


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

I've lost count of the times I've had to waste a whole day waiting in for deliveries that failed to materialise.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

I always get stuff delivered to my work address these days.
Of course, that;s no help tou you, ed...


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

At least the woman on the phone was friendly enough.
But there again after ten minutes of back-slapping recorded announcements on hold, any human voice is going to sound welcome,


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Not sure if Citylink drivers are self-employed.
> http://www.city-link.co.uk/aboutusv2/vacancies.php
> 
> But here's come more great reviews for Citylink!
> ...



I think it's just the drivers. They have to pay their own parking tickets as well which is shit. Hardly lilely to encourage them to live up to the door to door promise.


----------



## Callie (Jan 12, 2007)

They are the shittest, probably. Before christmas they left 4 large boxes outside my front door which were for a totally different address. The didnt get a signature and when i tried to contact them about it - they never got back to me and the boxes are still sat with me! I tried conacting the owner at the correct adress but oculdnt trace it.

I now have 4 large boxes of tena lady  and I mean large boxes  I want to seel them on ebay but Ive been told this is illegal as theyre not mine? I dont knwo what to do with them!


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> But they, and others like them, are going to be carrying an awful lot more mail in the future.




Hows this?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm 'enjoying' another 10 minutes listening to their endless on-hold propaganda telling me how good their service is.

And now it's supposedly coming on Saturday - two and a half days late.

But - hey! No need to apologise citylink!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Hows this?


Because the Royal Mail will be carrying less. End of monopoly and so on.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

Nah, Downstream access.


Ukpost, TNT and who ever sort it and distribute it around the country.

Royal mail still delivers it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

And that arrangement is set in stone?


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, its been in place since january when the monopoly was opened up.

The regulator says that royal mails competetors could use the existing infastructure to deliver the mail and royal mail must charge a competative price for delivering it (11p at the mo')

So the TNT and the like can hand pick large volume customers (DWP for example), charge them less for postage, sort it, distribute it around the country to royal mails large mail centres from where it is shipped by royal mail to the delivery offices.


There were roumers that TNT would set up its own delivery network, but this hasn't happened as of yet.


Why should they bother?


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2007)

When I worked for a hospital a year or so ago we had to deliver blood products that couldn't be left out the fridge for more than a couple of hours.

We used TNT couriers who were excellent.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> There were rumours that TNT would set up its own delivery network, but this hasn't happened as of yet.
> 
> 
> Why should they bother?


Because it might be business for them.

Where I am, the state post office service delivers most of the letters, but not all.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, as I said it was thought that TNT might set up a network.

So far they haven't.


It would be a huge undertaking to cover residential areas but the general concensus is that they may start city centre deliverys


----------



## untethered (Jan 12, 2007)

CityLink have generally been good in my experience. The person that delivers locally is friendly and I don't remember anything ever being delayed due to their mistake.

On the other hand, Royal Mail decided to unilaterally retain all my post between Christmas and New Year. When they finally decided to deliver it on 4th January I heard all about what a great holiday the postman had.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah royal mail are a shower of bastards, but thats been done to death recently.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 12, 2007)

Royal Mail used to be very, very good indeed: but casualisation fucked it up.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 12, 2007)

I have delivered 3 rounds today to make sure our delivery office was empty of todays mail.

Went to work at 4am and got home about 4 this afternoon.

I have probably covered 22-24 miles and delivered about 4500 letters.

It depends how well your local office is run I suppose.


----------



## Radar (Jan 12, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Why should they bother?


Exactly, let the courier companies cherry pick the lucrative business and leave the unpleasant, low tech Postman Pat delivery shite to the RM

As the RM slowly runs out of money and the infrastructure is ground into the dust due to lack of investment, watch the reliability get even worse than it is now.

Citylink are the most useless lying bastards I've ever has the misfortune to have to use, well its actually a tie between themselves and Bull$hit ADSL, (Pipex have since bought their customer base). 

I've had an "unable to deliver" postcard appear at my front door whilst I was having a bath with the bathroom door open (at most 3m from the front door but not line of sight ) I didn't hear a fucking thing, not even the letter box flap (I can normally hear that from anywhere in the flat). I think they must subcontract out the planting of those postcards to that bloke from the Milk Tray ads


----------



## thefishdead (Jan 12, 2007)

It seems that the mail varies depending on what part of london you live in. But can only say Iv bad experiances. Like finding my bank statments on the stairs outside,not getting letters that were sent to me and, in the last place I stayed, having the post for the bank across the street delivered to us. The place was off the street and down any alley, imposable to find if you dont know it. How they taugth we where a bank I ll never know. Seem as if your place is easy to find your ok, if not your in the shit.


----------



## thefishdead (Jan 12, 2007)

I think they must subcontract out the planting of those postcards to that bloke from the Milk Tray ads [/QUOTE]


----------



## TopCat (Jan 14, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> When I worked for a hospital a year or so ago we had to deliver blood products that couldn't be left out the fridge for more than a couple of hours.
> 
> We used TNT couriers who were excellent.



I used to courier for MPC and we got £3.25 for a minimum adenoids job. They often had melted by the time I had picked up three jobs on the way. The industry sucks.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 14, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> I think they must subcontract out the planting of those postcards to that bloke from the Milk Tray ads


----------



## Radar (Jan 14, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I used to courier for MPC and we got £3.25 for a minimum adenoids job. They often had melted by the time I had picked up three jobs on the way. The industry sucks.



Ahh, that reminds me of Andy Sparrow and Bloodrunners. Any bikers out there remember him and the film of bloodrunners that was supposed to be on the cards for a while ?

I used to do that sort of thing back in the early ninties with a crowd of bikers who used to operate out of the old hospital to the west of the southern end of Leytonstone high street. You'd drop in around 10pm and get home around 5 or 6 in the morning. We had a small set of rooms with a few beds, a telly and somewhere to cook. I stuck it for a year or so before my pukka work got too much for me. My girlfriend of the time wasn't too chuffed about spending a night a week on her own either 

It was a charity called London EVS.  We used to move blood and test samples mainly. You couldn't really fit an replacement organ for transplant in a tupperwere box bungied to your pillion seat, but you could fit a couple of units of blood or a few placcy sample test tubes  The idea was to save the NHS money by handling their out of hours requirements for urgent movments. Most of the trips were down to the lab to the north of the Blackwall approach from the major east end hostpitals.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Fucking citylink strike again!

I ordered a canvas for my sister for her birthday....so contacted the company about 5 days after it was due to be delivered saying we have not recieved anything.

They say that citylink made several attempts to deliver the package (bollocks) and that they put a card through the door (also bollocks)

Because they didn't hear anything from me for several days they sent the package back to the canvas company and now I have to pay £15 for it to be redelivered!!   

What options do I have, the company are defending them, there's no way i'm giving these bandits another penny when they didn't do their job properly the first time. Wankers.

edit: sorry i meant to bump a more recent 'citylink are wankers thread'


----------



## Skimix (Aug 24, 2007)

Home Delivery Network that Amazon have now started using are no better, according to the order tracker they have taken the parcel out a few times in the van and not delivered it.  I checked this morning and imagine my suprise to find out it had been delivered at 8pm last night...I wonder which skip that ended up in then?  Cunts...


----------



## nadia (Aug 24, 2007)

Even worse now TNT and DHL basically are (self)employing whta they call lifestyle couriers. So most domestic stuff goes to a a man/woman operating out of a private address. If they can't deliver then it stays in their house/car/garage for a few days before it even goes back to base. The staff turnover if horrendous


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been waiting for a review camera delivery all week. I wrote to the makers just now asking when it'll be arriving and they told me that Citylink had tried to deliver on Wednesday and left a note.

Like fuck you did you lying cunts.

*shakes fist


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a courier package delivered by a taxi driver a while back. Can't remember the company. Seemed a bit odd -- just another nice source of income maybe.




			
				nadia said:
			
		

> Even worse now TNT and DHL basically are (self)employing whta they call lifestyle couriers. So most domestic stuff goes to a a man/woman operating out of a private address. If they can't deliver then it stays in their house/car/garage for a few days before it even goes back to base. The staff turnover if horrendous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I had a courier package delivered by a taxi driver a while back. Can't remember the company. Seemed a bit odd -- just another nice source of income maybe.




We use a taxi company as a courier sometimes. I had one driver saying 'Oooh, it's a bit late - I'm just going to leave this in my car overnight, alright? Alright? Alright?'

I just said 'Yes, ffs!' First week on the job wannit


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

And the next delivery date offered by Citylink?

_Tuesday._

Useless, useless cunts.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 24, 2007)

i have had nothing but problems every time i have used UPS, i would never use them again.


----------



## Radar (Aug 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> And the next delivery date offered by Citylink?
> 
> _Tuesday._
> 
> Useless, useless cunts.


 Useless indeed, but there's a BH Monday in there too.

How about showing this thread to the camera manufacturer or the UK promoter who organised the review ?? Citylink will only change if they lose significant amounts of business and are forced to review their work practises.

Until they do, it's still the "If you use Citylink, I won't use you!" mantra. They're dirt cheap for a reason.


----------



## STFC (Aug 24, 2007)

Skimix said:
			
		

> Home Delivery Network that Amazon have now started using are no better, according to the order tracker they have taken the parcel out a few times in the van and not delivered it.  I checked this morning and imagine my suprise to find out it had been delivered at 8pm last night...I wonder which skip that ended up in then?  Cunts...



HDN are useless. I had a card with no reference number on it posted through my door on Monday while I was at work. Called them on Tuesday morning, they apologised for not giving me a reference, and said a second delivery would be attempted at 7pm that evening. Got home at about 5.30pm to ind another card, again with no reference. Called them up, got another apology, and they said they could deliver it on Wednesday, any time between 7am and 7pm. That was no good to me as I had a half day off work to go to Wembley. So now I have to go down to their depot at New Cross to collect the parcel.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> How about showing this thread to the camera manufacturer or the UK promoter who organised the review


They're sending over another camera now by a different courier.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i have had nothing but problems every time i have used UPS, i would never use them again.



We used UPS once. I stayed home for a fortnight to catch this package. Doesn't help that we couldn't find a way to contact them so had to get the goods company involved. Worrying was that on the online tracking thing UPS reckoned they tried to deliver on many occasions and left notes. Never through our door. We sent them maps. In the end my bloke gave up and went to the depot to collect it. They couldn't make it from kentish town to holloway!

If I'm buying something online and it says it's delivered by UPS I go elsewhere.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 6, 2007)

Citylink really are cunts.  Next day service, meant to be delivered on Tuesday.  Two people in the house, waiting very patiently and intently for the delivery.  No doorbell, or knocks on the door.  No sight of city link vans.  According to online tracking, noone was at home and a card was left.  Checked post - no card.  Called up, they asked the colour of our door - same as every other fucking door on our street - white!  Rearranged delivery for next day, with proviso that it'd arrive after 1pm.  No such luck - got a card at 9am.  Now they want to charge £3 for another delivery.

eta: spoke to the company we bought the goods from - delivery organised for free - getting refund on delivery cost too.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 6, 2007)

Citylink are so often late that we've taken to calling them shittylink at work. It took them a week to pick up one package recently.

Still a damn sight better than royal mail though, insofar as they don't go on strike, and aren't thieves.


----------



## untethered (Sep 6, 2007)

Some delivery management systems are now integrated with PDA with cameras, so if a failed delivery attempt is made the driver can take a photo of the delivery point (ie. your door) and this is automatically uploaded to the tracking website.

Keeps everyone honest, really. That said, I don't actually know any companies that use it. Perhaps they avoid it for that very reason.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually DHL have to take the crown as the most useless bunch of incompetent cunts on the planet. I'm still waiting for package that was sent over 2 weeks ago. Wankers.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Actually DHL have to take the crown as the most useless bunch of incompetent cunts on the planet. I'm still waiting for package that was sent over 2 weeks ago. Wankers.


Try 3 weeks. 4 failed deliveries (but no note through the door). telling them the address again (by email, with pictures and google earth coordinates). Ringing up the goods manufacturer to see if they could have a word and then finally having to collect from the depo... UPS. 


edit: old thread. I've already ranted I see...


----------



## soulman (Oct 23, 2007)

You gets what you pays for you whingeing pussies...


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2007)

Citylink drink in the pub near me in work. Not surprised their service is shit looking at some of the fuckers who work for them.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> You gets what you pays for you whingeing pussies...


I paid for the package to be delivered by 'express' courier.

It's now two weeks and I've already endured two 20 mins calls (mostly on hold) and sent off five emails to no avail.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2008)

Fucking DHL. I'm waiting for a package that was promised for this morning. This morning has been and gone so I tried to ring up their appallingly useless customer contact phone line. I may as well asked a passing bloke in the street for all the use it was - it was one long cycle of 'press this' 'press that' before a computer generated voice told me it was 'in transit.'

Yeah, thanks for that, DHL. How about one of you fuckers says 'sorry' for not delivering on time and giving me some info as to where my fucking package is? The thought of wasting a whole Saturday waiting for a package that is sitting in some depot somewhere is going to wind me up a treat.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2008)

And DHL have fucked up the delivery again with some bullshit about 'additional address information needed".

That'll be the same address that every other courier manages to send deliveries to with no problems at all, eh DHL? Useless, useless, useless cunts.

*goes back to another ten minutes on hold


* oh look. they've just disconnected me


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2008)

And what a surprise! They've fucked it up.

Apparently they were without their 'regular driver' so the halfwit employed was unable to work out an address from a combination of the correct number, street and post code. Naturally, the notion of ringing head office to check was beyond his scope.

So, that's the best part of a day wasted for me sitting in near silence waiting for these useless clowns to deliver.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

I just thought I'd share with you all that I'm having another 'Citylink Day' - I've been waiting in all day with no sign of the courier and fear I'm headed for another of their full o'fail 'deliveries.'

*fingers crossed


----------



## rhod (Sep 30, 2008)

editor said:


> Credit where's credit's due: UPS have been pretty good in my experience - they delivered earlier today with no probs).
> 
> At least they're prepared to get off their arses and live up to their "door to door" service and actually bring the package to my door and not try and leave it 9 floors away and immediately demand I come down to pick it up.



If CityLink try this excuse, remind them that they are contractually obliged to deliver to the delivery address - which is the door to your property, not the door to the building.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

*still drumming my fingers.

A whole fucking day wasted stuck in. Technically, the package might arrive any time before 8pm but I won't be holding my breath.
If it doesn't arrive in the next 35 mins I will be demanding a refund on the extra I paid for 'next day' (guffaw) delivery.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

How's this for a stroke of genius: they say they'll deliver until 8pm at night, but their customer service helpline closes at 7pm - so you've no one to complain to when it looks like your package is not going to turn up.

Priceless!

Naturally, there's no email address on their website.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sure CityLink were the ones who forged the time on the receipt when they were late on a "before midday" delivery for me.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

And the lying fucking cunts have just claimed that they tried to deliver at 4 o'clock today.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, how kind. They've given me the option of collecting it.

From *Wimbledon* - a mere two and a half hours round trip away by public transport.


*fumes


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 30, 2008)

editor said:


> How's this for a stroke of genius: they say they'll deliver until 8pm at night, but their customer service helpline closes at 7pm - so you've no one to complain to when it looks like your package is not going to turn up.



Tesco delivery pull the same stunt too.

Why are so many delivery people so fucking shit? Ikea was gonna deliver me a sofa when Mrs. B. was up the stick. Day's holiday from work. Old sofa sawn in to pieces and dumped, no fucking delivery. Phoned the cunts and oh yeah, forgot, next delivery slot 3 weeks or hire a van and come and collect it yerself


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2008)

It's really dofficult to decide what to do now. Although I've left them a furious voicemail demanding that I get the package delivered tomorrow morning (yeah, right), it'll probably be Thursday at the earliest that they deign to deliver and even then the driver might pull the same fucking stunt.

So do I cancel the order and try and get the item in town (for £20 more, if it's in stock) or do I stick with this merry-go-round of irritation and hope I get the goods eventually (the last time I dealt with Citylink it took 2 weeks to get recipient of the goods!),

I've also written to the company I bought the go

ods for saying that unless they give me the choice of choosing another courier, I'll take my business elsewhere. I'm sure that news isn't exactly going to rock them to their fiscal foundations, but if others have complained it might help get rid of fucking CityLink and their lying drivers.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 1, 2008)

City Link drivers must carry a flexible version of those litter pickers so they can deposit the card in your house without you hearing it drop.

I wrote to Carphone warehouse pleading with them to let me (for extra cash) use standard royal mail special delivery.  At least If they can't deliver, the depot is just down the road for me. 

City Link's depot is fucking miles and miles away in some god forsaken industrial estate which also seems to be strategically placed miles from any public transport.


----------



## rhod (Oct 1, 2008)

When courier companies fuck up like this, it's often worthwhile asking for the name & tel number of the local depot manager, and speaking to him/her directly.

Tell them that you've already lost a day's pay waiting in for their driver, and that unless they want a bill for that, they should get the item out to you at an agreed time TODAY - whether they've got to send it out by another courier, or an employee in a car etc.

Courier companies will do this if you kick up enough fuss (politely but firmly  ). You could also name-drop the MD - say you're an old friend or summat. That should get results, too!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2008)

Incredibly, the parcel is already back on the lorry today and the driver has suddenly gained the ability to call my number when he gets here.

Which translates into: he couldn't be fucking arsed to deliver it yesterday.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, sweet, sweet revenge.

Type in "Citylink Couriers" into Google and urban75 is the #8 result


----------



## rhod (Oct 1, 2008)

Heheh - and now, Straight In At NUMBER ONE!


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2008)

rhod said:


> Heheh - and now, Straight In At NUMBER ONE!


Result!

And we've moved right up to #3 for "Citylink couriers" now.

I kicked up such a fuss with eBuyer about their shitty choice of courier that they've just refunded me carriage costs too.


----------



## g force (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Work. My employer refuses point blank to use them or in fact deal with anyone else who uses them to send stuff to us. City Link once managed to lose a CD...one CD....that was travelling 0.6 miles (by law it had to be sent via a third party and signed for blah blah otherwise i'd have walked it round!!)


----------



## Chz (Oct 2, 2008)

editor said:


> Result!
> 
> And we've moved right up to #3 for "Citylink couriers" now.
> 
> I kicked up such a fuss with eBuyer about their shitty choice of courier that they've just refunded me carriage costs too.



Oh this is just *brilliant*. I've hated them for so long... I didn't mind going to the Wimbledon depot in summer, but it was a right bastard in mid-February. And going there seemed the only way to ever get my package!


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2008)

Not looking forward to Monday when they collect my parcel.

Might set up my desk outside the front door.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2008)

Just spoke to the local music store -they used to use Citylink too until they got fed up with their uselessness. They now use Parcel Force (who have been pretty good for me too).


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 2, 2008)

Forgive me for thinking this, but I suspect that when the drivers take a look at where they're delivering to, they go *fuck that* I'm not leaving my van unattended here and decide that you're not in...

They've always been reliable in the West End, and at home - but then I live on what they'd see as a nice and cozy middle class semi street...

Arse, but true...


----------



## Sunray (Oct 4, 2008)

No they can park outside my house very easily.

No card and people in every single day. Far as I am concerned tracking clearly showing they couldn't be arsed to deliver.

Date  	Time  	Location  	Event Details
1 Oct 2008 	05:30:00 PM 	LONDON E GB 	Delivery attempted
1 Oct 2008 	05:30:00 PM 	LONDON E GB 	Held by carrier - customer to arrange delivery
1 Oct 2008 	08:32:00 AM 	MILTON KEYNES BUCKINGHAMSHIRE GB 	Out for delivery
1 Oct 2008 	04:50:00 AM 	MILTON KEYNES BUCKINGHAMSHIRE GB 	Arrival Scan
30 Sep 2008 	03:19:00 PM 	MILTON KEYNES BUCKINGHAMSHIRE GB 	Departure Scan

Tried to ring, we only have a land line for internet, I've no phone to plug into it so used my mobile. It tells me I need to ring using a land line sorry for the inconvenience, *click* Amazon can keep the fucking thing.

Thats what everyone should do when no card is left. Swallow the desire for whatever you ordered and let it bounce and request a refund because of the poor service.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2012)

i was waiting for something to be delivered to work today. so amazon, in their wisdom, sent it out by citysprint. according to amazon:





> 23 Jan 2012 07:28:32 PM UK Held by carrier - customer to arrange delivery



but according to citysprint:





> 23 Jan 2012  19:28:32 Docklands CONSIGNMENT HELD DUE TO WEEKEND CLOSURE


i don't understand how both can be true. the fucking thing only had to come from the docklands to central london before 5pm, because of the post room, but it seems this was beyond them.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 23, 2012)

amazon are using citysprint? wankers.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I always get stuff delivered to my work address these days.
> Of course, that;s no help tou you, ed...



Currently this isn't working with dpd. They have so far claimed the workplace doesn't exist, then attempted to deliver to a bathroom shop across the road - this is after two occasions in which they claim to have tried my home address but left no card. Avoid.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Go to Google. Type in "Citylink Couriers." Enjoy results #3, #4, #15 and #17.

That's the Barbara Streisand Effect in, err, full effect.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 24, 2012)

I waited in all day a couple of weeks ago for a very important package. It never arrived. It didn't arrive the following day or the day after. 3 days later, I return home to find it on my doorstep. No card, nothing.

I now refuse to do business with any company that uses ShittyLink.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Go to Google. Type in "Citylink Couriers." Enjoy results #3, #4, #15 and #17.
> 
> That's the Barbara Streisand Effect in, err, full effect.



Try typing citylink problem complaint...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2012)

Citylink news on a Monday

This morning we had a parcel delivered by Citylink
Company name and address were correct but once opened it was clearly not for us. It was in fact a medical pump for enteral feeding so pretty bloody important to some poor sod.

We called Citylink giving shipment number and account number but they could offer no help but told us to return it to the depot. Later in the day the driver came back with part of the deliver he obviously forgot first time around but just dumped in the door without knocking.


----------

